# Career choices in Costa Blanca



## clayt81 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Guys,

This is about moving to Spain but i know where and i have decided to go.

Long story short - my parents and sister moved to Murcia Region in May this year. My dads health (although 100% times better then what it was over here) isnt the greatest and i want to move out their to be closer to them. I know 2.5 hrs on a plane isnt long but i used to pop round and see them most weekends.

Im looking at moving out there in March 2012 with my girlfirend and ive looked into property and can get a townhouse/villa for around 400-500euros pm. Is that good/bad?

I currently work as a financial advisor, mainly mortgages and insurance, which probably isnt the busiest of industries in Spain at present. Im only 29 and im expecting a major reduction in salary and i dont even mind a change in career, but my concern is what? What can i do out there which doesnt rely on the tourists coming over in the summer? Previously i worked as a manager of a high street bank so could i work in a Spanish Bank in an english part of town? Do Carrefour or Mercadona types of supermarkets hire Brits? Like a said i dont really care were i work as long as its enough to pay the bills and theres work in the winter months.

Any ideas, or ideas or where to go and ask would be much appreciated.

Thank you

Clayton


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

clayt81 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is about moving to Spain but i know where and i have decided to go.
> 
> ...


If you are totally fluent in written and spoken Spanish you'd struggle to find work as there is mass unemployment, if you're spanish is weak then the bottom line is you probably dont stand a chance. 

jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

clayt81 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is about moving to Spain but i know where and i have decided to go.
> 
> ...


yes, banks & supermarkets do hire foreigners, but only if they are totally fluent Spanish speakers, and around here you'd need to be fluent in Valenciano too - that's if there are vacancies- but most are cutting staff rather than employing new ones atm

the only one I know that hires non-spanish speakers is Iceland - & jobs there are as rare as hen's teeth - & tend not to even get advertised - they are mostly short term part time contracts, too - & not exactly brilliantly paid - not enough to support yourself really

have a read of a few other recent similar threads & you'll get some idea of the unemployment situation here atm - almost 3x that of the UK


----------



## clayt81 (Sep 1, 2011)

thanks for the quick response guys. My other option was to continue what im doing at the moment via internet/computer and maybe come back to the UK every 4-6 weeks. 
A friend currently living out there paid 365 euros, for the year, for interent and phone and he gets free calls to UK landlines. Does this sound right? As ill need to call the UK daily.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

clayt81 said:


> thanks for the quick response guys. My other option was to continue what im doing at the moment via internet/computer and maybe come back to the UK every 4-6 weeks.
> A friend currently living out there paid 365 euros, for the year, for interent and phone and he gets free calls to UK landlines. Does this sound right? As ill need to call the UK daily.


lots of phone & internet companies have different packages

can't say I've heard of that one - which company is it?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

... and all I know that, in general internet is more expensive in Spain ?????????????????? But that may be changing???

Jo xxx


----------



## clayt81 (Sep 1, 2011)

the interent provider is broadbandcostablanca they were advertising in the Leader where you had phone and interent for 1 euro per day but you had to pay for a year up front...........


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

clayt81 said:


> the interent provider is broadbandcostablanca they were advertising in the Leader where you had phone and interent for 1 euro per day but you had to pay for a year up front...........


they don't seem to come up my way - and the fastest internet I can see is 4mb - & that would be max..........not so brilliant

can't see the 'free UK calls' package there either - not that that is any good to me anyway


You'd be as well going with movistar I reckon


----------



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

Why don't you do a CELTA course (for teaching English). One would argue that the Spanish market is saturated with English teachers (I am one) but, there are jobs-a-plenty, I can assure you!

Website: CELTA ? Most widely taken English language teaching qualification | Cambridge ESOL

But, please, if you do consider it DO NOT undertake an online course. You will not succeed in getting a job.

The CELTA course is 4 weeks (some places offer 5 weeks) and is around 1400€. You don't need to be super-fantastic in English but a good level of course, is needed. You learn to teach, not being taught English!

Pay wise: around about 1400€ per month (varies) but enough to live on fairly reasonably.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

clayt81 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is about moving to Spain but i know where and i have decided to go.
> 
> ...




Why not try one of the currency direct type of business?


----------



## clayt81 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys. I had thought about both. The advice about online teaching course was particularly interesting. They had an offer on Groupon (an online voucher website) that gave you a TEFL qualification for £35 but think
I'll give that a miss now, thank you.
The currency firms is another good idea. Ill definatley look into both.

March is when I'm looking to move out there, maybe go over in January/February and look for employment?


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

You don't mention if you have any qualifications in the IFA Industry ? - If you have then it may be worth while getting them validated (Recognised) for use in Spain (If they aren't already). It's not the quickest of processes, but may be the difference between getting a job in an area that you have some experience in than not.


----------



## clayt81 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm CeMap qualified which allows me to advise on Mortgages and most Insurances. I've made a few enquiries emailing some brokers out there but it's mainly self employed roles and with the mortgage Market not being great in Spain I've been looking at our career choices. 1200 euros per month as a minimum would be enough, it's whether or not I can find something that will pay that year round?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Manin_bcn said:


> Why don't you do a CELTA course (for teaching English). One would argue that the Spanish market is saturated with English teachers (I am one) but, there are jobs-a-plenty, I can assure you!
> 
> Website: CELTA ? Most widely taken English language teaching qualification | Cambridge ESOL
> 
> ...


there might well be jobs a plenty in Barcelona, but in my town on the Costa Blanca 2 of the 4 language academies have closed down & only 1 of those left is offering English classes afaik - so really there would be no work 

also, outside the cities the hourly rate is pathetic - certainly not enough to live on unless you actually managed to get the 35 hours a week you'd need to earn the 1400 a month you quote

and then of course you'd _still_ have your autonomo to pay...............so you'd already be down to 1120-1150 - or you'd need to work at least another 6/7 hours a week to make that up

so even if you could get the hours - add in prep & marking time, plus travelling time if you're moving around..............50+ hours a week?????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

clayt81 said:


> I'm CeMap qualified which allows me to advise on Mortgages and most Insurances. I've made a few enquiries emailing some brokers out there but it's mainly self employed roles and with the mortgage Market not being great in Spain I've been looking at our career choices. 1200 euros per month as a minimum would be enough, it's whether or not I can find something that will pay that year round?


If you're self employed you'd need to pay autonomo of approx 250€ a month plus taxes tho

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> If you're self employed you'd need to pay autonomo of approx 250€ a month plus taxes tho
> 
> Jo xxx


1400 euros a month after taxes, rent, transport, utilities are taken out is not a handsome remuneration for a lot of work. 
I know many people survive on less but who wants to scrape a living?
I would NEVER pay a year in advance for any service.
If the business folds after a few months you have no redress.
Some things are cheap for a reason....


----------

